# Scoring for 8 Horns - Part Layout?



## FirmamentFX (Feb 24, 2007)

How would one score these?

Would it be following the same pattern as for 4 horns:
- 1/3
- 2/4
- 5/7
- 6/8

?

Thanks!

M


----------



## FirmamentFX (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I see what you mean...

I think I;m going to score it so that it stands alone if played with just 4 horns - the other 4 just add extra power and texture...

M


----------

